# My first wedding shoot



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2009)

Some samples from my first wedding.  The bride and groom were chuffed to bits with my work, which is the most important thing!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Oct 2009)

Fantastic photos George! I particularly like the shot of the wedding ring   Great work as always


----------



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2009)

Thanks mate.  That's the engagement ring taken just before the ceremony - one of my favourites too.


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Oct 2009)

Very nicely done George, when its time to retire from the RAF, you can shoot weddings   

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Oct 2009)

Nice one mate, no wonder they were chuffed! I particularly like the "first kiss"


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Oct 2009)

nice one george, great shots!  I like how youve changed the focus plane on the love hearts shot.  How stressful was it?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Oct 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Very nicely done George, when its time to retire from the RAF, you can shoot weddings
> 
> Tony


Thanks mate.  Coming from you, that's high praise indeed.  



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice one mate, no wonder they were chuffed! I particularly like the "first kiss"


Thanks pal!



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one george, great shots! I like how youve changed the focus plane on the love hearts shot. How stressful was it?


Cheers dude!  Guests were taking the mick when I was arranging that shot in the middle of my meal!  It worked well though, I thought.  As you know, it's all about making the photo, not taking it... 

It was hard work (up a 6am, home at 11pm) but not really stressful.  I know the couple well (I work with the groom) and had visited the church a couple of times previous, and attended a full rehersal.  That helped build my confidence no end.  

I've read up on shooting wedding a fair bit and had a shot list etc.  I only really needed it for the formals.  I'm used to addressing large groups of people so arranging guests was relatively easy.  The rest of the time I blended into the background and shot away merrily.  

I was a little nervous about my kit but I had my 50D and a spare 400D with plenty of memory cards and batteries.  I used my Sigma 17-70mm mostly, and 100mm f/2.8 for candids.  Some 50mm too, that was fixed to the 400D permanently.  If I do another I will invest in better glass.

Lighting was harsh outside with clear skies and bright sunshine.  Nice for everyone else,! I used fill-in flash a fair bit, and ceiling bounce indoors on the night-do.

I've still to post-process a few hundred shots, so I'll be busy this weekend!

Thanks again!


----------



## CeeBee (2 Oct 2009)

Smashing photos, George.  I love the ones with the shoes on the red carpet - I like the stark contrasts - lovely!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Oct 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Smashing photos, George.  I love the ones with the shoes on the red carpet - I like the stark contrasts - lovely!


Thanks, Caroline!

That's my wife's favourite too.  It's all about the shoes!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 Oct 2009)

Yep, the shoes on the carpet is very nice - Well spoted. Great stock phot too.

Nice one!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Oct 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## gt568 (6 Oct 2009)

Did you get any shots from the wedding night?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

You really turning pro George  now you have something to look forward when you retire from the army 
A man of many talents, congrats


----------



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You really turning pro George  now you have something to look forward when you retire from the army
> A man of many talents, congrats


Thanks mate!  I'm in the RAF though - not the Army.  Both Forces would agree they're very different... 

Cheers!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks mate!  I'm in the RAF though - not the Army.  Both Forces would agree they're very different... !


Yep I thought that after I clicked submit and was to lazy to change it hehe apologies for the mix up


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries mate.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Oct 2009)

Hi George,
respect mate,those are very nice pics, I realise now that I'm getting more into it myself how difficult it is getting the right shot,I've now found that it's best to shoot in raw because it gives you more options to do stuff in Photoshop with your pics,
well done nice work take care mate john.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks, John!  Sorry I won't be seeing you this weekend mate...


----------

